# Lightroom iPad Photo Import



## happygun (May 27, 2015)

Hi all.

I have created a collection within Lightroom mobile and imported some pictures from the camera roll. These are then shown in the desktop Lightroom under the section 'iPad'. 

Is there a method of importing these files into my local folder structure using the normal yyyy/yyyy-mm structure?
EDIT - I understand I can drag and drop to the correct folder, but am hoping there maybe a more efficient way..


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2015)

Nope, not yet. Plenty have asked for that capability, but it's not available....we'll have to wait and see if Adobe change things to allow it.


----------



## happygun (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Jim. I was looking for the option thinking that it surely must be there somewhere. 

Would it be possible to drag the ipad files into a single folder, e.g. desktop . Then open import dialogue and move into my date structured folders?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 28, 2015)

Not sure how that would work very easily. You'd have to create a folder in Lightroom, drag the iPad images to it, then remove the folder via the Folders Panel (which would remove the images from catalog and thus from the synced "Auto Imports" collection), then re-import the folder with the "Move" option into your date structure, then (if required) add the images back into a sync collection.

Certainly not ideal....


----------



## happygun (May 28, 2015)

Agreed, not ideal, but if I have a lot of pictures over varying dates, it may be a lot less work (and more accurate) than dragging manually.
Once I have the pictures in Lightroom desktop I typically will want them out of the synced folder anyway. SO no need to faff around with reading to sync collections. 
The question I have - will any edits and metadata changes be lost by doing the above?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 28, 2015)

Well yes, if you've done work on the images on your iPad, those changes will be lost when you remove them from the catalog. You could of course write the changes into XMP (select all and do Ctrl+S), then when you re-import you'll get the edited version (but you can reset to the original version later if you wish).


----------



## happygun (May 28, 2015)

Thanks. Thin i have a clearer idea if iOS to lightroom workflow now.


----------

